# Plant ID



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

The answers may be simple, but I'd like to know for sure the ID of a couple of plants that are currently blooming in my area. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/flowers002.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/flowers003i.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/flowers004y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/flowers005.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/flowers006.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/flowers007.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/flowers008.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/flowers009.jpg/

Here's the link to the album.

http://imageshack.us/g/267/flowers001.jpg/

Some of the pictures didn't turn out quite as I hoped they would. I can always go pick a few stems to single them out if needed. I suspect that the 3rd set is goldenrod, but there's a ton of it around right now. I figured I wouldn't see this much so soon.

Edit-I guess the next question is are they good bee plants?


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

I see native sunflower, bee balm, aster, trefoil (I think),...


----------



## fishin coyote (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll give it a go
pics 2&3star thistle
4&5 birds foot trefoil
6&7 golden rod
8 heliopis(sp)
9 dogbane


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking at some pictures and comparing them to the plants I can tell you that star thistle, golden rod, and trefoil are definitely correct. Are they good bee plants? If so then I sure hope my bees have pollinated the hell out of them.


----------

